

Django support for Sublime Text 2 - superchink
https://github.com/squ1b3r/Django4ST2

======
chromejs10
I'm really liking sublime text 2. With TextMate 2 no where to be seen, I could
see this taking over. However, the tab completion does not work for me, nor
the go to anywhere (this is with a .java file).

I would like to see collapsible code (you know, where you can collapse a
method or something to hide it).

I'd also like the console to be a full working python interpreter (for
instance, currently for loops dont work)

Looking forward to more updates!

------
superchink
Anyone try this yet? I haven't used ST (are people calling it that?) enough
yet to consider switching from vim, but I'm always looking to try new things…

~~~
chromejs10
It's really nice considering it's still considered to be in alpha. The
shortcuts are a bit odd and I would definitely need a cheat sheet to keep
using it. I'm personally an emacs and textmate guy but I could see this
definitely being my replacement text editor. Give it a try!

